# 1898 trinity



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)

Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## locomotion (Nov 21, 2016)

frame design looks a lot like the Crescent model 20
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ju...-tandem-and-other-unusual-tandem-help.100271/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Does anyone have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 386174 View attachment 386173



Is that a guard or the frame that loops around the chainrings??


----------



## filmonger (Nov 22, 2016)

Certainly looks like it is the frame from the description


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Certainly looks like it is the frame from the description




Thought so! Weird...


----------



## metoo (Mar 12, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Does anyone have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 386174 View attachment 386173



I have a Trinity. I believe it is an 1899 racer model.


----------



## metoo (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a  Trinity. I believe it is an 1899 racer model.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 12, 2017)

..an 1899 Trinity Racer..!!!  Wow - lets see it..


----------



## metoo (Mar 12, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> ..an 1899 Trinity Racer..!!!  Wow - lets see it..



It's all in pieces!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 12, 2017)

metoo said:


> It's all in pieces!!




That's ok ...... pieces or not - like this?


----------

